# Re-using aquasoil



## James D (11 Dec 2013)

Hopefully, during my week off between xmas and the new year I'm going to attempt a rescape. My question is what do people normally do with there aquasoil (Amazonia in this case). I've got no issues with chucking it out and buying a new bag but it seems a bit wasteful. Can I remove as much water as possible and leave it in there all muddy maybe putting some new stuff on the top? Do I need to take it out and try to dry it out a bit?

Ideally I want to get everything done in a day.

Thanks

James


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Dec 2013)

James D said:


> Hopefully, during my week off between xmas and the new year I'm going to attempt a rescape. My question is what do people normally do with there aquasoil (Amazonia in this case). I've got no issues with chucking it out and buying a new bag but it seems a bit wasteful. Can I remove as much water as possible and leave it in there all muddy maybe putting some new stuff on the top? Do I need to take it out and try to dry it out a bit?
> 
> Ideally I want to get everything done in a day.
> 
> ...



You'd probably get the best results by taking it out and rising it well in a bucket, to remove the detritus that has built up. 
This will stop as much clouding when refilled, and reduce the need for water changes after startup.

If you had any problems in the last setup Such as snails, leeches or planaria, you could, after rising, drain and fill the bucket with the Amazonia in with Cabonated/ fizzy water (very cheap 'own brand 2 litre bottles available at tesco) and this should kill the pests, if left for an hour or two. If you don't want them of course

You could then put this back in the tank and use on its own or you could top this with new stuff/ gravel or whatever.


----------



## James D (11 Dec 2013)

Cheers Nathaniel. I'll give it a quick rinse then.


Just realized I should have put this in the substrate section so apologies.


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Dec 2013)

I've just done the same in my tank....pushed it aside to get the gravel in ....took it out by putting it in the washed gravel bags....shaped the gravel than covered it with the old substrate....filling was very cloudy indeed but after two days I drained all the water and refilled again very very slow, now it's clear.....


----------



## steveno (12 Dec 2013)

Hello James,

I reused my aquasoil in my scape, and use poured new stuff on top... thou i wish to done what Nat suggested as had a issue with snails...


----------



## James D (12 Dec 2013)

Cheers for the answers, I thought it would be like trying to aquascape with mud. You've saved me forty quid that can go towards a twinstar. 

(I've never had a snail problem BTW)


----------

